# Lethargic roo



## artsy1 (Dec 16, 2012)

I have a cochin/silkie roo, emaciated, cleared up vent gleet, lethargic, and this is a sample of poop from yesterday- he is having problems pooping also. His comb is usually on the dark side, but he is more grey than normal


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

He might not be constipated but is having some sort of GI stress that causing him to feel like he has to go. 

I really don't have any solid ideas on what is going on with him.

Will he eat yoghurt? A total shot in the dark but it might be a help.


----------



## artsy1 (Dec 16, 2012)

well he was eating oatmeal yesterday and wet feed, had been passing solid vent gleet from inside, like you would see with bumble, i put him on medpet 4 in 1 which cleared the gleet- so shifting to probioitics tomorrow and vitamins


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

his color is not so good. I couldn't tell you what's wrong, but, it could be cardiac failure, aspergillosis, pneumonia, or a serious infection. poor thing!


----------



## artsy1 (Dec 16, 2012)

forgot to mention, lungs are clear.... yeah cardiac was one thing i was wondering


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

With heart issues the comb usually gets very dark. Think about it this way, blood is not getting moved so somewhere like the comb which is very vascular turns dark from lack of blood flow.

You could try throwing a broad spectrum antibiotic at him to see if that picks him up. Have you checked him for a fever? Unfortunately 101 to 104 is considered normal for a chicken. Quite a broad range for normal there.


----------

